# محرك يعمل بالهيدروجين وطريقة توصيله Hydrogen Powered Small Engine



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اليكم فديو يشرح كيف يمكن توصيل الهيدروجين من اسطوانه هيدروجين الي المحرك 
بعد خلع الكربراتير والشكمان = ماسورة العادم 


اسم الفديو

Hydrogen Powered Small Engine
الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtRcmpyrsv8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtRcmpyrsv8&feature=related

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر


----------

